# Would you like to have your own television show? Looking for female culinary professionals intereste



## chefscout (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm an employee at a documentary production company, and recently, we've been tasked with creating a reality television series about an upstart or professional female chef.

I've been put to the task of scouting for a chef who's perfect for job!

Ideally, we're looking for a female who:

 - Has considerable culinary career experience as a chef or sous chef, isn't a "hobbyist"

 - Either owns, or plans to own in the very near future, a professional culinary establishment (restaurant) or a catering service

 - Is neither boring, nor annoying, and has somewhat of a "TV personality"

 - Has an interesting, possibly hectic lifestyle, and doesn't mind being filmed

The series will be a reality series, playing along the lines of "A Day in the Life of _______". Many details are still being ironed out, but we want to give every chef a shot at this opportunity, so we're scouting talent immediately.

If you are, or know someone that's interested, please send me a private message so I can respond with my e-mail address. From there, we'll ask for a resume and contact you if we like your style! We'd also like to see a bit of you on camera, so if you have any clips on Youtube or another video sharing website, we're going to ask to see those as well!

Good luck, chefs!


----------

